# Request to all the forum members



## precious_life (Feb 21, 2010)

On 17 March 2009 my sister, an aspiring fashion student was on her way to her last university class. Some of the roads in RAK are most dangerous in UAE as there are u -turns in two lane 120+ kph roads. My sister was driving on E11 road just before emirates Rd in RAK, one guy mistimed the U-turned and collided head-on with my sister's car. My sister didnt have enough time to brake and hit a tree probably at 100 km/hr just 20 metres from the u-turn. My sister had the habit of wearing seat belts but this time she didnt and she was thrown out and luckily was still alive.

I received a call from Saqr hospital nurse (apparently my sister was conscious enough to provide the number)
I rushed to hospital she was in shock murmuring what happened to me and I asked docs they told me she has injury on her head and damage to liver. The docs were lackadaisical i have seen in my life -easy and carefree. It took 4 clueless docs to operate on my sister and when I heard they were operating on her stomach I had a feeling they would mess up. After 4 gruelling hours of waiting one doctor came up with a smiling face, I thought it had been successful, on enquiring him he just said without any sympathy "Your sister lost lots of blood, she would not probably survive." I stood there for a minute trying to digest his statements and the apathy from the surgeon.

Nothing has gone our way and during the verdict they mentioned it was the fault of my sister.We hired attorney and found the police didnt bother to check the evidence . The culprit said he hit the rear of my sister's car but there wasn't any damage to rear side of my sister's car.

The main issue is many accidents occured in the same turn and the year before 10 people were severly injured in the u-turn. I lost my little sister in an accident and dont want others to go through what my family has been through.

I recently posted a petition in order to close the u-turns on E11 here - www (dot) thepetitionsite (dot) com/1/close-uturns . All petitions will be forwarded to Ministry of transportation.

To keep updated with developments read ripsister (dot) com and *please spread the word of petition.*


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss, unfortunately it's the drivers that make the road unsafe not the road itself. The 11 is basically the coast road that goes through Ajman an then through UAQ, it's used bt quite a few trucks going to and from Hamriyah so there must be some left turns, I do think that a few more roundabouts would be better than u-turns, traffic lights would slow the traffic down too much.

Once again sorry for your loss.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

precious_life said:


> On 17 March 2009 my sister, an aspiring fashion student was on her way to her last university class. Some of the roads in RAK are most dangerous in UAE as there are u -turns in two lane 120+ kph roads. My sister was driving on E11 road just before emirates Rd in RAK, one guy mistimed the U-turned and collided head-on with my sister's car. My sister didnt have enough time to brake and hit a tree probably at 100 km/hr just 20 metres from the u-turn. My sister had the habit of wearing seat belts but this time she didnt and she was thrown out and luckily was still alive.
> 
> I received a call from Saqr hospital nurse (apparently my sister was conscious enough to provide the number)
> I rushed to hospital she was in shock murmuring what happened to me and I asked docs they told me she has injury on her head and damage to liver. The docs were lackadaisical i have seen in my life -easy and carefree. It took 4 clueless docs to operate on my sister and when I heard they were operating on her stomach I had a feeling they would mess up. After 4 gruelling hours of waiting one doctor came up with a smiling face, I thought it had been successful, on enquiring him he just said without any sympathy "Your sister lost lots of blood, she would not probably survive." I stood there for a minute trying to digest his statements and the apathy from the surgeon.
> ...



Very sorry about your loss, may her soul rest in peace. Wish you and your family to be strong to overcome this tragedy.


----------



## precious_life (Feb 21, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss, unfortunately it's the drivers that make the road unsafe not the road itself. The 11 is basically the coast road that goes through Ajman an then through UAQ, it's used bt quite a few trucks going to and from Hamriyah so there must be some left turns, I do think that a few more roundabouts would be better than u-turns, traffic lights would slow the traffic down too much.
> 
> Once again sorry for your loss.


Thanks for bringing that up. I should have been more explicit, I want to close the ones mainly opp Police stations which is two lane rd and cars drive more than 100+km/hr. On the u-turn since the road is narrow it is hard to differentiate between a car goign 70 kkm/hr and 100 km/hr so impatient drivers mistime turn causing accidents. 

We can't leave it open for reckless drivers to endangers the lives of people, Dubai has most f it's u-turn closed because of this reason. Those u-turns claimed the lives of atleast 4 people and severely injured many of them. 

_A senior police officer from the emirate's Traffic and Licensing Department said a 27-year-old Indian identified as S.I. was the main reason for the accident.

He moved his speeding vehicle from the right lane to the left lane to take a U turn, but could not keep control over his vehicle and hit another vehicle, driven by an Emirati, into which five other vehicles crashed. _


gulfnews (dot) com/news/gulf/uae/traffic-transport/ten-hurt-in-seven-car-pile-up-outside-rak-police-station-1.92015]gulfnews : Ten hurt in seven-car pile-up outside RAK police station

I personally know of many other accidents that have occurred here but didn't make it to news. It is silent killer and closing the u-turns and using the round abouts which is only 2 km away is the solution.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Very sad bro......... I feel for your loss........ signed the petition! Surprised not many people in this forum didn't reply to this thread........ Come on expats show support


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry for you loss.

Personally think if there were more left turns put in, more driver education, and more responsiblity put on people to drive responsibly in residential areas, then less of these problems would be seen.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Sorry for you loss.
> 
> Personally think if there were more left turns put in, more driver education, and more responsiblity put on people to drive responsibly in residential areas, then less of these problems would be seen.


true but sometimes indeed the road itself is a way to death and it has to be brought to the attention of authorities
don't you feel that with all this construction sites in Duba if your eye sight is a little bit weak, you will smash your car in those red piramids as you lane without any signs of it, suddenly finished and there is plenty of staff like that
roads are changed almost everyday but they forget to change the marks on the road itself or signs and here we go...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

NOPE. As a motorcyclist who has been literally ran over by an idiot on a cell phone and have nerve damage where I feel not a lot on the lower part of one of my legs, plus a bit of road rash scar tissue... Same situation, u-turn in the road, I am keen on saying that when someone is driving, their full attention should be on the road. If your eye sight is weak, get glasses, and please dont get in the car. If you are distracted, stop driving and get done whatever your doing. Things change on the road all the time, including a small motorcycle that you are not going to see if your not a 100% aware of your surroundings. Riding really made me a very conscious driver. 

If more people realized that driving is a privilege and not a right, with actual consequences that could mean you get your license taken away, then I think less accidents would occur.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> NOPE. As a motorcyclist who has been literally ran over by an idiot on a cell phone and have nerve damage where I feel not a lot on the lower part of one of my legs, plus a bit of road rash scar tissue... Same situation, u-turn in the road, I am keen on saying that when someone is driving, their full attention should be on the road. If your eye sight is weak, get glasses, and please dont get in the car. If you are distracted, stop driving and get done whatever your doing. Things change on the road all the time, including a small motorcycle that you are not going to see if your not a 100% aware of your surroundings. Riding really made me a very conscious driver.
> 
> If more people realized that driving is a privilege and not a right, with actual consequences that could mean you get your license taken away, then I think less accidents would occur.


Bikers are usually better drivers as they know that if they get it wrong it will bloody hurt at best! Driver and situation awareness is far greater when riding a bike......bloody car drivers


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

That's shocking news. Really sorry for your loss and pray that you and your family will find peace after this tragic and premature death of your loved one. 
C x


----------



## vdeshwal (Feb 25, 2010)

precious_life said:


> On 17 March 2009 my sister, an aspiring fashion student was on her way to her last university class. Some of the roads in RAK are most dangerous in UAE as there are u -turns in two lane 120+ kph roads. My sister was driving on E11 road just before emirates Rd in RAK, one guy mistimed the U-turned and collided head-on with my sister's car. My sister didnt have enough time to brake and hit a tree probably at 100 km/hr just 20 metres from the u-turn. My sister had the habit of wearing seat belts but this time she didnt and she was thrown out and luckily was still alive.
> 
> I received a call from Saqr hospital nurse (apparently my sister was conscious enough to provide the number)
> I rushed to hospital she was in shock murmuring what happened to me and I asked docs they told me she has injury on her head and damage to liver. The docs were lackadaisical i have seen in my life -easy and carefree. It took 4 clueless docs to operate on my sister and when I heard they were operating on her stomach I had a feeling they would mess up. After 4 gruelling hours of waiting one doctor came up with a smiling face, I thought it had been successful, on enquiring him he just said without any sympathy "Your sister lost lots of blood, she would not probably survive." I stood there for a minute trying to digest his statements and the apathy from the surgeon.
> ...


Hi, I really feel sorry for what you have gone thru. May god give strength to you and your family to overcome this grief.I pray to god to give you success in the noble cause you have initiated and that shall save many more precious lives in the future time. I also plan to move to Dubai in near future and I am on a look out for a good attorney who deals specifically in Children Custody matters.Can you please advise if your attorney also deals in it or can recommend some of the top names who deal in such matters in Dubai. I plan to be in Dubai in this month and shall seek an appointment with them for a consultation.


----------



## precious_life (Feb 21, 2010)

vdeshwal said:


> Hi, I really feel sorry for what you have gone thru. May god give strength to you and your family to overcome this grief.I pray to god to give you success in the noble cause you have initiated and that shall save many more precious lives in the future time. I also plan to move to Dubai in near future and I am on a look out for a good attorney who deals specifically in Children Custody matters.Can you please advise if your attorney also deals in it or can recommend some of the top names who deal in such matters in Dubai. I plan to be in Dubai in this month and shall seek an appointment with them for a consultation.


Thanks everyone in the forum for your support. Unfortunately he doenst specialize in children custody matters, you can view here online.britbiz-uae [dot] com:443/index.php?p=members&sp=members-directory for some reputed law firms.

Regards


----------

